# Only the Irish



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Two men were sitting next to each other at Murphy's Pub. After awhile, one guy looks at the other and says,
"I can't help but think, from listening to you, that you're from Ireland ."
The other guy responds proudly, "Yes, that I am!"
The first guy says, "So am I! And where about from Ireland might you be?"
The other guy answers, "I'm from Dublin , I am." 
The first guy responds, "So am I!"
"Mother Mary and begora. And what street did you live on in Dublin ?"
The other guy says, "A lovely little area it was. I lived on McCleary Street in the old central part of town."
The first guy says, "Faith and it's a sma ll world. So did I! So did I!
And to what school would you have been going?"
The other guy answers, "Well now, I went to St. Mary's, of course." 
The first guy gets really excited and says, "And so did I. Tell me, what year did you graduate?"
The other guy answers, "Well, now, let's see. I graduated in 1964."
The first guy exclaims, "The Good Lord must be smiling down upon us!
I can hardly believe our good luck at winding up in the same bar tonight.
Can you believe it, I graduated from St. Mary's in 1964 my own self!"
About this time, Vicky walks into the bar, sits down and orders a beer.
Brian, the bartender, walks over to Vicky, shaking his head and mutters,
"It's going to be a long night tonight."
Vicky asks, "Why do you say that, Brian?"
"The Murphy twins are drunk again."


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

The previous two threads give credence to this story. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JesTTer (Mar 25, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

Was in Ireland (Clonakilty, Co Cork) couple of weeks ago and saw this shop.....................not sure if you can tell from the pic, but its called "The Irish Wheelchair Shop.....it sold womens clothes!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

